# Munich - Salary - Software Developer/Engineer



## Geschenk (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello,

I've been searching for quite a while to get an idea of a possible salary with my experiences. (I am from *Germany/Munich,* sorry if that forum might be the wrong place to ask for a countryman :confused2:...)
I've found some interesting sites, such as a salary graph on
_payscale.com/research/DE/Location=Munich-Bavaria-%28Bayern%29/Salary_
and more detailed salaries on the website and smiliar websites (glassdoor.com). They suggested, that my salary should be around 52k as Software Engineer and 50k as Software Developer.
Now I'm curious to hear a few opinions from humans - not machines or possible faked reports :smash: - about a reasonable salary.

Experience: 4 years
C/C++ (proficient) previous projects included: security/encryption, tcp/ip, MFC, QT, MySQL/SQL, using external libraries (& standard libraries obviously)
Java (proficient) swing, jdbc
C# slowly starting to learn
Hardware experience - patchpanel patching etc...

Already sent a few applications to G00gle and other companies, though they will most likely request a salary expectation at some time.

Hope you can help me a little.


----------

